# Help



## primerdimer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi

New to this thread. I had a german shepherd a couple of years ago and have experience with this breed. I just rescued this guy 8-12. He is completely catatonic and I literally have to take him on the leash from room to room and outside. Luckily I have a good strong fence but he is trying to get out by digging. This is an old male dog unneutered I found him in the inner city running at full capacity and luckily a cop helped me corner him. He is not agressive yet and seems fine with all of my cats and dog and puppy. I am just so worried because he does not wag his tail and has to be forced to eat. I think he is fine physically but I don't know if he was dumped off the highway or what but he is literally catonic. In shock perhaps? He is big I think he weighs about 85 should weigh 100? I can feel his bones. I have saved a lot of dogs off the street but his behavior baffles me and I have no experience with this. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Julie


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Why don't you take him somewhere and have him scanned, see if he has a microchip. Or post a lost dog message with your local shelter. Maybe he is sad, missing his owner.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, sorry I can't offer any advice, but I hope that you can find something or someone that can help that handsome boy.


----------



## primerdimer (Aug 15, 2011)

I will get him scanned for a chip. Thank you for the replies. He just is so sad I hope I can reunite him with his owners if they care. I also went on craigslist and will call animal control for missing dog. Thanks all for the replies I am so sad for him.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Its good you're trying to help him. Judging by his photo I don't think he need to gain any weight, though its hard to say with just that one photo. A side profile standing up and one from above while standing would be better. Feeling bones is good; seeing any bones other then the last two ribs is not good.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That is so sad...thank you for helping him. I had a dog come in that literally would not leave the crate. We had to physically tip the crate to coax her out to potty. The rescue Rebel is with also had a dog...worse than that. Sometimes these dogs just need time to acclimate...they are sad, confused. Give him time...talk gently..give treats..don't overwhelm with too much too soon (new people, new dogs, etc)....he'll come around.


----------

